# Visa Processing Detailed Steps



## JhonnyLever (Apr 24, 2015)

I have read through most of the threads and didn't find a single place with the detailed information I am seeking.

Here is the process as I understand it. I have also outlined questions for each step. Can you please help shed some clarity on this process? I am also trying to figure out when I should submit my resignation in this process. 



*Step 1*
Obtain a written job contract or job offer letter from a Dubai based organization. The employer begins the Visa Process and pays for it (in majority of the cases). This step needs the following documentation:
- Attested degree certificates
- Marriage Certificates
- Birth Certificates for any children
This step takes about 15-20 working days on an average.

*Step 2*
Employer (and by default) you get notified by UAE Immigration for approval and next steps. 

If not already in UAE, you may now enter UAE(???) after this step?


*Step 3*
Medical Examination and blood test to rule out diseases such as HIV, hepatitis C or tuberculosis. Submit your medical records, two passport-size photos and photocopies of your passport, written job offer verification and employment visa application (the one completed by your employer) to the Department of Health and Medical Services. This has to be done in UAE/Dubai. 

This step takes about 1-2 weeks. 


*Step 4*
Labor Card Processing by Dubai's Ministry of Labor. You need passport-sized photo, three copies of your employment contract and photocopies of your entry visa, medical records and employer's labor license.



*Step 5*
This can be done in parallel with Step 4. Residence Visa from the Dubai General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs. Fill out the residence visa application form on-site and provide your original passport, original medical records or health certificate, original entry permit, two passport-size photos and photocopies of your labor card or labor card processing receipt.


Can someone look through this and confirm if I am missing anything?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks about right. I think company will complete the process for the employee first and, once issued, apply for the family under the sponsor's visa (husband/father in this case). 

It's not legally required that companies pay for Emirates ID card applications (aed 360?). Decent or bigger companies will but best not to assume.

Last time for me I was a bit late applying/putting in all the documents because I had a personal trip planned and needed my passport, so I had to pay for my own express/vip service medical - I think companies will usually pay for the standard medical.


----------



## JhonnyLever (Apr 24, 2015)

Is there a website where folks can track the status of the Visa application? I am assuming the least risky time to serve notice to my current employer (in the US) would be after the Visa has been approved?




Racing_Goats said:


> Looks about right. I think company will complete the process for the employee first and, once issued, apply for the family under the sponsor's visa (husband/father in this case).
> 
> It's not legally required that companies pay for Emirates ID card applications (aed 360?). Decent or bigger companies will but best not to assume.
> 
> Last time for me I was a bit late applying/putting in all the documents because I had a personal trip planned and needed my passport, so I had to pay for my own express/vip service medical - I think companies will usually pay for the standard medical.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

No online tracking system that I know of for public anyway - the free zone my company is based in has an online system but only HR get access to it.

Also some companies won't start visa process until you arrive in country - presumably they have to get entry permit for nationalities that don't get visa on arrival.

Last point to keep in mind if you're not aware, Dubai companies aren't obliged legally to provide residency to employee dependents (in Abu Dhabi it's required, although it doesn't always happen that way here either..). So check whatever offer specifically includes family status and benefits.

If it's a bigger or multinational company you shouldn't have anything to worry about, smaller companies vary hugely from great to absolute feck in idiots with no compassion for their employees at all


----------



## tcs (Sep 10, 2015)

JhonnyLever said:


> *Step 1*
> Obtain a written job contract or job offer letter from a Dubai based organization. The employer begins the Visa Process and pays for it (in majority of the cases). This step needs the following documentation:
> - Attested degree certificates
> - *Marriage Certificates*
> ...


"We strongly encourage U.S. citizens to authenticate their documents (especially educational, marriage or birth) in the U.S. before coming to the United Arab Emirates. The Embassy is unable to authenticate documents originated in the U.S. The process for authentications / attestations is not quick, please plan accordingly." 
~ The U.S. Consulate General in Dubai


----------



## symbiosis1 (Sep 10, 2015)

Hi Jhonny,

Thanks for the detailed process. 

I am currently somewhere in your step n°2.
My future employer recommended me to resign once I have the employment visa approved (ie after steps 2 is approved). But unfortunately I am not yet there. 

I submitted the required documents, they even asked me some documents that are not usually requested (My birth certificate).

Now I have been informed by the HR manager that immigration told them that it's under "security check" (that's the last update I got one week ago). 
This is probably something that might be added in your detailed process in the Step n°2 as it is the origin of a lot of noise and stress on the forums...
I have read on the internet people waiting up to 6 months to get the security check approved by the Immigration.

Have you gone through this security check ? I am wondering how long this should take..
It seems that this process is quite arbitrary, and may be longer in certain circumstancies (I read mainly issues concerning government companies, and mainly based in Abu Dhabi..) 

Regarding the bellow question:
"If not already in UAE, you may now enter UAE(???) after this step?"
That's what I have been told: once you get the employment visa (that enables you to stay in the UAE for 60 days, if I am not mistaken), you go there in order to complete the next steps, ie blood tests, medical examinations..

Thanks 



JhonnyLever said:


> I have read through most of the threads and didn't find a single place with the detailed information I am seeking.
> 
> Here is the process as I understand it. I have also outlined questions for each step. Can you please help shed some clarity on this process? I am also trying to figure out when I should submit my resignation in this process.
> 
> ...


----------



## JhonnyLever (Apr 24, 2015)

tcs said:


> "We strongly encourage U.S. citizens to authenticate their documents (especially educational, marriage or birth) in the U.S. before coming to the United Arab Emirates. The Embassy is unable to authenticate documents originated in the U.S. The process for authentications / attestations is not quick, please plan accordingly."
> ~ The U.S. Consulate General in Dubai


Thanks. I tried to update the original posting to include this information. But couldn't.. Maybe someone else can add to the first post.


----------

